# For Zim and Others who adore the LOLDOGS.



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

This makes me want to get Aija a lion Costume:









D'awwww!









And I literally busted up laughing when I saw the expression on this pug:










The end  Just thought I would share my daily dose of laughter.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

those are hilarious. i love ur loldogs.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

hahaha, i love them


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Hahaha the centerfold one had me rolling!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

i love the pitbull pup ... i did the dawwww as well


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Even without the captions, a lot of those pictures make me giggle.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm actually LOLing


































































....I have too much time on my hands


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

\
Hey! I owned him once. LOL


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL that's my favorite one out of all the LOL's I've ever seen. Its SO TRUE! I've ridden him on several occasions


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Thank you AnimalCrazy, I haven't laughed that hard in days. Those were fantastic.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Heres a year old thread, but it still works, I don't really want to start a new one, but I saw this picture and HAD to post it.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Heres a year old thread, but it still works, I don't really want to start a new one, but I saw this picture and HAD to post it.



Instantly my favorite 

I need to make a LOL out of this: 



(click for bigger one)

But I haven't had any great ideas. Anyone with creativity can try to make one for me if they want. If you use the LOL-Generator, just put "Lynn S." in the area at the top where it says "Picture by:" (since the photo is mine )


----------

